# Anyone know anything about Epi ilense problems?



## ScottMcC (Oct 13, 2006)

If so...help! I just noticed this on the apical leaf this morning...but just involving the tip, which I trimmed. When I got home, it had spread to involve most of the leaf. The brown part is very limp. The rest of the leaves are fine.

Any advice?


----------



## MoreWater (Oct 13, 2006)

looks to me like bacterial rot?


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 13, 2006)

MoreWater said:


> looks to me like bacterial rot?


That would be my guess, also. I'd cut the leaf off way down as far as possible, spray it with hydrogen peroxide, let it dry and then sprinkle cinnamon on the cut.


----------



## ScottMcC (Oct 14, 2006)

Well I didn't have peroxide, so I used Physan, but otherwise I did exactly like you suggested. They claim it's bactericidal, and I didn't want to wait.

This is the picture from this morning, 10 hours postop. As you can see, I discovered a new leaf inside the bad one...hopefully it can survive!


----------



## Rick (Oct 14, 2006)

Ed M has allot of experience with this species.

You might PM him and see if he has any general culture tips for this species.


----------



## BotanicaLtd (Dec 9, 2006)

We've had similar problems on small divisions of these. I think the suggestions were excellent and would like to add that even though we've lost the top of a growth---if the roots are healthy, often-times they'll send up new growths from the base of the plant when this happens. Don't give up on it!


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 9, 2006)

Glad to see the new leaf coming. There's hope!


----------

